# Hi my name is Mike



## BostonMike (May 5, 2010)

I'm looking forward to participating in this forum. I live near Boston with my lovely wife and four cats. They are a family. A mother and her three kittens. Rescue cats. All girls. One big happy family. Except the mother she smacks them frequently. ;-)


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiya Mike
Welcome to the forum. I'm originally from Medfield,Mass (grew up,.graduated etc ) Lived in Medway then.. In 1999 i made a huge leap across the pond and have lived in Scotland since then. Worked my way up the immigration ladder and have had dual citizenship for many years now. 
Its a informative,friendly place here. 
Kay


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Mike!

Welcome to the forum. Everyone here is really cool!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Mike! Sounds like you've got quite the little family there!!


----------



## BostonMike (May 5, 2010)

We've got two black cats and two tabbies. I'll have to post some pix. I was a dog lover, cats not so much and then I met my wife. I think I love cats more now.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Mike! Bless you for giving two black cats a home. I dont know if your aware of this but they are diffacult to adopt out because of their color just like large black dogs are! You will learn a lot here. I look forward to seeing pictures of your fur family!


----------



## BostonMike (May 5, 2010)

We are aware. We got the three kittens and left the mother at the shelter. My wife would call the shelter from time to time to ask for her and nobody wanted her. Beautiful long black hair. She's gorgous. Any after close to two month my wife couldn't take it any more and went and got her. We were expecting a happy family reunion. Evedently she thought she was free of them now she's trapped 24/7. haha


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome to CF,Mike!

A great cat site! 

Where everybody knows your name!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds wonderful! It's not abnormal fro mother cats to smack their kids!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome Mike, aha little mommy sounds wonderful, reminds me of our old cat!


----------



## BostonMike (May 5, 2010)

I believe she does love them. She’s just trying to teach them proper cat etiquette. You know … respect your elders, wait your turn, don’t get to close, etc. haha 
I did post some pix of my cats in my profile. I tried to add them to my signature like you guys but I did something wrong and it didn’t work.


----------

